# Review: Fenix LD02 (XP-E2, 1x AAA, 100 lumens)



## kj2 (Jul 8, 2014)

A newcomer in the Fenix LD-series, is the LD02. This lights runs off one AAA-batteries, and has a max of 100 lumens. That's a bright pocket-light 
Besides the LD02, Fenix also released the LD09. The LD09 is the bigger brother and runs off a AA-battery. 










*Packaging:
*
The LD02 comes in a nice presentation style box. I personally prefer this type of packaging because, when you want
to sell your light later on, you can ship the light nicely and it looks better than a cut-open clamp-shell package. 

Inside the box you'll find; the LD02, pocketclip (already on the light), a manual, Fenix ad-paper, warranty-card, one spare o-ring and a alkaline battery.





















*Specifications:* (_Given by Fenix)

_





100 lumens is quite a lot, from a light this size. Length is 76mm, with a diameter of 15mm. Weight without battery is 16 gram.
Although it's longer than a twisty light, it would fit on a key-chain.
The 8 lumens Low-mode is to bright at night. Specially when you used it indoors. Outdoors I can understand the 8 lumens, but
otherwise it's to bright. 

*User Interface:*

Switching modes is simple. Click to turn on, and click to turn off. Tap the switch, like a half-press, to switch modes. The LD02 always turns-on in Medium. From off the sequence is; Medium, Low, High, Medium, Low, ...
The light doesn't feature a momentary-on. High-mode will run for 3 minutes and then steps-down to medium.

*The light and size-comparison:*
















The threads are smooth and came well lubed on my sample.









The LD02 has a pocketclip which can be handy when you used it as EDC. The clip grips the light enough, so it won't come-off that easily.
On the other hand, the clip isn't that tight. It bends easy and doesn't really catch my pants. In the last couple of days, I'd two moments where the light barely held-on my jeans.
I think if Fenix used a closed-clip, the tension will be better. 

At the head you can see the anti-polarity. This ring will prevent the light to turn-on, when the battery isn't inserted properly.






The LD02 uses a TIR-optic which spreads out the light evenly. From what I can feel, the optic is made from plastic.









One of the first things I noticed when I opened the box, was how small the light is. It's about the size of a regular lighter.








LD02 - Eneloop AAA and LD02 next to a Lumintop Tool AAA








( Fenix E11, LD02, E01, Eneloop AAA )

As you can see the LD02 isn't that much bigger than the E01. 

*Beamshots:
*(_​wall is approx 2 meters away from light and camera) shot with Canon 500D. Used provided alkaline battery for the beamshots. 

_0.8 sec, ISO800, f/3.5













0.5sec, ISO400, f/3.5













*Conclusion:*

The LD02 may be the light you need, if you're looking for a small-sized EDC light. The light can be used straight out-of the box.
As mentioned before, the pocketclip and Low-mode can be negative for some users. I personally would prefer a 'real' Low-mode on this light. Something around the 1-2 lumens maximum.
Will be using this light as EDC and will report back in awhile


----------



## kj75 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you kj2! Nice EDC! 
Good review-job :thumbsup:


----------



## Stefano (Jul 8, 2014)

Nice review !


----------



## kj2 (Jul 8, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Thank you kj2! Nice EDC!
> Good review-job :thumbsup:





Stefano said:


> Nice review !


Thanks


----------



## radu1976 (Jul 8, 2014)

kj2, does it have the same beam profile like E11/E12 ? Apparently it's using the same optics. I might be wrong though. E11/12 throws pretty good - close to 2,000 lux - while LD02 is supposed to put only 500lux. The head diameter is a bit smaller though.
Good luck for Oranje tomorrow, I hope we'll see a European final


----------



## kj2 (Jul 8, 2014)

radu1976 said:


> kj2, does it have the same beam profile like E11/E12 ? Apparently it's using the same optics. I might be wrong though. E11/12 throws pretty good - close to 2,000 lux - while LD02 is supposed to put only 500lux. The head diameter is a bit smaller though.
> Good luck for Oranje tomorrow, I hope we'll see a European final



Let me check. Will report back soon  
Hup Holland


----------



## kj2 (Jul 8, 2014)

radu1976 said:


> kj2, does it have the same beam profile like E11/E12 ?



E11 on the left, LD02 on the right. Photo taken with my phone, so quality won't be that good


----------



## Ryp (Jul 8, 2014)

Awesome review! I, as well, wish there was a moonlight mode.


----------



## radu1976 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you ... somehow close but not identical.
E11/12 is supposed to be a mix between throw and flood while LD02 is supposed to be a floody type of light.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 8, 2014)

radu1976 said:


> Thank you ... somehow close but not identical.
> E11/12 is supposed to be a mix between throw and flood while LD02 is supposed to be a floody type of light.



E11 is indeed more intense. For indoor usage I prefer the LD02 beam, for outdoors I would grab the E11 sooner.


----------



## Jash (Jul 8, 2014)

Another light I won't buy because the modes aren't right for the format. AAA lights don't need to be any more than 30-50 lumens. More than that and you're going to be grabbing a bigger light.

This light would have been great if it was 0.2, 5, and 30-40 lumens. Fenix makes great lights, but sometimes I wonder what they drank with their lunch before they went back to work and made decisions about their products.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 8, 2014)

Jash said:


> Another light I won't buy because the modes aren't right for the format. AAA lights don't need to be any more than 30-50 lumens. More than that and you're going to be grabbing a bigger light.
> 
> This light would have been great if it was 0.2, 5, and 30-40 lumens.


100 lumens is indeed bright for a AAA-sized light. Fenix could even take it a step further. Using a 'standard'-head with a max of 40-50, and have a optional head for more lumens. Like a 'Turbo-head'. Although I wonder if that would sell... 

Fenix does get a lot of feedback on CPF, and I do think Fenix reads most of it. So it should be a matter of time to see lower lows on small(er) Fenix lights.


----------



## mcnabb100 (Jul 8, 2014)

What kind of difference in would there be in run-time if you used a 1.5v lithium rather than alkaline? Energizer says they will last longer, but would it be a significant amount? I'm shopping for my next light and I haven't completely decided on if I want something in AA/AAA or the cr123 primaries.


----------



## american (Jul 8, 2014)

Just got mine I hate how warm it gets after 10 seconds on high. I also have a clixky titanium preon and a micro stream. The Fenix also steps back into medium after 3 mins. Much better tint then the preon and a better switch.


----------



## regulator (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you for the review kj2. I think this works pretty good for people who are looking for a small AAA size clicky light. I think this is one of the smallest and best looking clicky AAA lights.

i also concur with Jash on the ideal levels for an AAA light. I would like a very low low, 8 lumens, and around 30-40 lumens for high. Any higher lumens and you loose a ton of runtime from the tiny AAA cell. I grab a larger light if I need more lumens.


----------



## TweakMDS (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice review, thanks for that! I've been looking for an AAA clicky for a long time, but at the sdame time, this doesn't look all that much smaller than (or example) an EagleTac D25A clicky. Still like it though, so I might pick one up on the next order at knivesandtools if I happen to make one.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 9, 2014)

regulator said:


> Thank you for the review kj2. I think this works pretty good for people who are looking for a small AAA size clicky light.





TweakMDS said:


> Nice review, thanks for that!



Thanks


----------



## HIDblue (Jul 10, 2014)

Nice review kj2 and great size comparison shots! I absolutely do not need this light but I'm such a sucker for 1xAAA clicky lights. Out of curiosity, have you tried running a 10440 battery in it? I'm sure it's not supported or recommended, but wonder if it would work in this little light.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 10, 2014)

HIDblue said:


> Nice review kj2 and great size comparison shots! I absolutely do not need this light but I'm such a sucker for 1xAAA clicky lights. Out of curiosity, have you tried running a 10440 battery in it? I'm sure it's not supported or recommended, but wonder if it would work in this little light.


Haven't tried it, and don't have that kind of battery 
Maybe someone else can try?


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 10, 2014)

Nice review. I like small lights, and while i dont see this replacing my LD01SS on my keychain it looks like an very nice light since therevare nit really many nice clickies in AAA format. This might be a great gift light. 

Well the 100 lumens is a bit of an overkill i would bet from a sales point of view Fenix made the right choice there. 

I'm looking forward to seeing how this light handles as it's been a long time since ive seen an interesting aaa clicky.


----------



## Quality (Jul 13, 2014)

Re: 10440's Someone in another thread tested this and it does work. Also many members here have been using the LD01 with 10440s for a long time (being reasonably careful with heat) so I'd be willing to bet that if you were careful it would be fine.

kj2 - Thanks for the review. In another thread somebody mentioned that the output in high mode dropped after three minutes. Did you notice any step downs in high mode and do you plan on doing any output/runtime tests?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 13, 2014)

Quality said:


> kj2 - Thanks for the review. In another thread somebody mentioned that the output in high mode dropped after three minutes. Did you notice any step downs in high mode and do you plan on doing any output/runtime tests?


The LD02 does step down after 3 minutes on high. I don't have the necessary equipment to test the runtime the right way. So I could only set it on, and watch for hours. Hope you can imagine, I don't have that many hours in a day


----------



## Quality (Jul 13, 2014)

I just noticed that the step down info is already in your review. I should have noticed that.

I wonder where they are getting the 45 minute runtime for high mode if it steps down to medium? Seems like high should really be called "turbo".

Anyway a turbo mode on an AAA light is kind of cool.


----------



## Pila (Jul 15, 2014)

*Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

LD02 and E12 have very similar beam profile, with LD02 having stronger and wider flood part (ring surrounding the hotspot, which are almost the same). I feel most people do not actually understand a difference between lumen and lux so I understand what they meant to say (commenting desired Lumen levels), but what they actually wrote makes absolutely no sense. I am willing to bet many "experts" will claim LD02 has 2-3 lumens instead of declared 8 lumens on Low because of that!

Without seeing the LD02 and E12 you could expect them to have the same low at 8 Lumens, mid would be visibly different (25 and 50 lummens) and High would be quite similar, bit stronger on the E12 (100 vs 130 Lumens). Well, if you take a look at the throw (or Lux) you should immediatelly realize they are nothing alike. The beam differs.

LD02 has a bit wider hotspot part of the beam than E12 (slightly) but it also throws more light outside the hotspot then E12. So, when you turn on LD02 (mid, 25 lumens) on a target it will have the same brightness as E12 on low (8 lumens)! I have measured (calculated from measured Lux, ANSI style): 18 meters throw on both lamps (78 and 82 Lux)!

When I change LD02 to Low (8 Lumens) it throws only 9 meters (21 Lux). Actually, I am typing this with the LD02 Low on my head, my keyboard is nicely lit. With E12 Low or LD02 Mod it glares uncomfortably.

LD02 High 100 Lumens measured short 36 meters (326 Lux) while E12 on High 130 lumens measured a reach of 74 meters (1360 Lux).

LD02 is perfect for EDC but not for main lamp. Its low is actually lower than any other light I have with 8 Lumens, and is soft and clean. LD02 Low is perfect for walking around a home or reading or doing something with your arms. You can walk with Low mode, but not in bad trail nor fast. LD02 Mid is excellent for walking, searching for cats and dogs (I look if any of our cats want to go home, they will be waiting somewhere in our yard, at distance 5 to 15 meters from the window, without any ambient light other than moonlight). On High, it will show nearby objects at 15 - 20 meters clearly lit.

E12 has strong Low, bit to strong for work at arms-lenght but acceptable. Perfect for walking, shows my yard and cats at 5-7 meters easily (in relatively low light since I do not want to annoy my cats if they are looking at me). Mid has a reach of 46 meters (527 Lux) and ends comparison with LD02 completely. Lights 15 meters away in my yard with strong light. High shines suprisingly bright, kills e.g. Nitecore MT1A (140 lumens claimed on Turbo rated with the same throw) and makes me think my extremely used 5 year old Fenix LD10 (2009. with CREE XR-E Q5) with 120 Lumens on Turbo has just escaped it (81 m, 1645 Lux), but not by a large margin. But, for outdoors (trail, woods, boating...), LD10 with smaller and brighter hotspot and instantly accessible Turbo mode (by bending the head) is significantly better light than much wider E12.

All Lux Multimeter measured values have been systematically confirmed by multiple trys in real life at various situations by multiple people. My claims are valid for my samples with normal Eneloops.


----------



## mightysparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

I was waiting for the successor to the LD01 for a long time, and this is an interesting and fine light. However, I concur with the opinions expressed above that the high mode is too high at the cost of too much runtime, for my taste. I would rather see a high of around 50 or 60 lumens, which would add considerably to the runtime, and that would be plenty of light on high for a single AAA light. I realize, of course, that the light will appeal more to a certain market with a 100 lumen-rated runtime on high, so Fenix will probably sell more lights this way. However, most of the people who buy this light will probably use alkaline cells, and they won't be able to take advantage of the longer runtime on high with NiMH cells (of course, nobody will be able to take advantage of that longer runtime on NiMH cells, as the light apparently steps down to medium mode after three minutes on high).


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

Interesting light. But I instantly reacted about the modes: 25 and 100lm is a good choice for mid and high, but 8lm is too high for the low. 
It should be ~1lm!


----------



## markr6 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



Swedpat said:


> Interesting light. But I instantly reacted about the modes: 25 and 100lm is a good choice for mid and high, but 8lm is too high for the low.
> It should be ~1lm!



It seems like every single thread has mention of a low not being "low enough". And I agree. I swear, manufacturers either 

1. never visit CPF for feedback
2. don't care
3. just like to drive us all insane by producing "almost perfect" lights. 
4. or some/all of the above


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

A cracking review,easy to read.I have commented elsewhere about the lack of a menu reading mode.It would not surprise me to see Fenix launch in retail stores sometime soon.My local boat shop sells a limited range of Fenix and has been supplied with a small retail stand.This new LD02 would certainally give the king of retail Led Lenser a run for the money.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



markr6 said:


> It seems like every single thread has mention of a low not being "low enough". And I agree. I swear, manufacturers either
> 
> 1. never visit CPF for feedback
> 2. don't care
> ...



In this case the difference between mid and high is larger than the difference between low and mid. My personal experience is that I perceive brightness differences as smaller between low brightness levels than between high brightness levels. For example: a light with 1, 10 and 100lm I will perceive the difference to be larger between 10 and 100lm than between 1 and 10lm, despite the percentual difference is the same. Consequently low mode of LD02 will be perceived just a tad dimmer than mid mode. 
Of course I can't claim the perception for other than my self, but I think with a 3 mode light the difference between low and mid should never be smaller than between mid and high. In my opinion it should be larger.

By the way: *thanks kj2* for the review!


----------



## kj2 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



mcnair55 said:


> A cracking review,easy to read.





Swedpat said:


> By the way: *thanks kj2* for the review!


Thanks guys


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

Nice review. I don't like the light, though.

1. It should come on in low. If I want a dim light, I don't want to start in a brighter mode which might disturb others around me, or simply ruin my dark-adapted vision.

2. As others have said, the low should be much lower than 8 lumens. 0.2 - 0.5 lumens is ideal.


I actually like the 100 lumen high. Sure, it's a battery guzzler, and I'd seldom use something that high on a AAA light, but it's nice to have as an option if I really needed it. Most of the time, 0.5 low (or less) and 25 medium is ideal.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Nice review. I don't like the light, though.
> 
> 1. It should come on in low. If I want a dim light, I don't want to start in a brighter mode which might disturb others around me, or simply ruin my dark-adapted vision.
> 
> ...



I much prefer the light not to start in low mode as a work edc light but as a hobby light l=m=h is about right.


----------



## Pila (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



Swedpat said:


> But I instantly reacted about the modes: 25 and 100lm is a good choice for mid and high, but 8lm is too high for the low.
> It should be ~1lm!









So, and I am guessing here, the 4 times brighter light on the right must have 4 times more Lumens than the left one? Or, something along this lines. This picture is actually quite nice representation of the real life difference of these two lights.


----------



## Pila (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*






Even better example. Again, I am guessing here: the middle light has the most lumens, the left one a bit less, and the right one has by far the least lumens here?


----------



## anotherred (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice review. I've been looking at getting one of these, and this is going to help my decision.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 17, 2014)

anotherred said:


> Nice review. I've been looking at getting one of these, and this is going to help my decision.



It has certainally helped me in not buying it as it is useless with that high low mode totally non usable.


----------



## N_N_R (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for the review 

And I'm wondering... what's the point in having 100 lumens on such a small light (which I was excited about initially) if it'll last for only 3 minutes?

And I read about the LD09 you mentioned in the first post and looked it up... what's its point, too, since we have the E11/12 and the LD12 .... Just the UI .. and some other minor differences?


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 21, 2014)

N_N_R said:


> And I'm wondering... what's the point in having 100 lumens on such a small light (which I was excited about initially) if it'll last for only 3 minutes?



What if it lasted 10 times longer than that?


----------



## N_N_R (Jul 21, 2014)

It would be better and more usable?


----------



## parnass (Jul 21, 2014)

N_N_R said:


> ...And I read about the LD09 you mentioned in the first post and looked it up... what's its point, too, since we have the E11/12 and the LD12 .... Just the UI .. and some other minor differences?



A single pushbutton switch used for both on/off and mode selection is better suited for one hand operation than having a pushbutton for on/off *and* a separate twist head for mode selection.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 21, 2014)

N_N_R said:


> And I'm wondering... what's the point in having 100 lumens on such a small light (which I was excited about initially) if it'll last for only 3 minutes?



I agree. I can't remember the last time I went for a walk in the dark which only lasted three minutes. Completely useless as an only EDC.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 21, 2014)

So just reset it if you need another burst of high. Not a big deal, just make sure you don't overheat the light. 100 lumens from a AAA light would get pretty hot. I'd rather have the option than not have it at all. It's not like the light shuts off after 3 minutes, it just steps down.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



Pila said:


> So, and I am guessing here, the 4 times brighter light on the right must have 4 times more Lumens than the left one? Or, something along this lines. This picture is actually quite nice representation of the real life difference of these two lights.





Pila said:


> Even better example. Again, I am guessing here: the middle light has the most lumens, the left one a bit less, and the right one has by far the least lumens here?



Are these comparisons between LD02 and E12?


----------



## Pila (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



Swedpat said:


> Are these comparisons between LD02 and E12?


Yes. Point was to show the differnece between Lumens and Lux since as a rule people say they want more Lumens and mean they want more Lux (throw). Too often, people want light that throws to the Moon. They do not consider that means a very narrow beam which is absolutelly not usefull at 0,5-2-5-10 meters away (too strong and too small a hotspot). Why are we not using laser pointers as lights? They do throw faaaaar 

Pic with 2 beams shows Fenix LD02 8 Lumens @ 21 Lux low beam, while the far stronger right beam is Fenix E12 which on Low places 82 Lux at the same wall. What we can not see here, is the large spill of LD02 where remaining Lumens are distributed.

As for 3 beams shot: left is Fenix E12 Low 8 Lumens @ 81 lux, the middle is the Nitecore Sens AA 6 Lumens @ 48 Lux and at the right is the LD02 Low 8 Lumens @ 21 Lux. It is much more illustrative to convert Lux to FL-1 meters: E12 8 Lumens 18m - Nitecore Sens AA 6 Lumen 14m - Fenix LD02 8 Lumen 9m. Cut the meters to half go get more realistic 1 lux meters (instead of standard 0,25 lux).

For a comparison: Fenix TK61 at 8 Lumens would produce about 1360 Lux (throw 74 meters!) - none of the above lamps can throw at all to 74 meters with their 100+ Lumens! So, 8 Lumens, or any other number of lumens is regularily used absolutelly wrong.

With 1 Lumens, these 3 lights would produce: LD02 = 5 Lux = 4 meters throw, E12 = 15 Lux = 8 m throw and TK61 = 170 Lux = 26 m throw. So, who needs a 1 Lumen lamp? You mean throw 4 m or trow 8 m or throw 26 m?


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

Pila,

I think what you are talking about is that not only lumen matters but also lux at short distance. And depending of the purpose different beam profiles may make the demand of different lumens outputs. A throwy beam like TK61 will make the light useful at short distance with lower lumen output than LD02 and E12. And in the other way a floody beam will make it possible to use a light at short distance with higher lumen than a throwy light, without beeing blinding. Is this what you mean?


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



Swedpat said:


> I think with a 3 mode light the difference between low and mid should never be smaller than between mid and high.


You'd think that light makers would eventually figure this basic principle out by now. 

Visually balanced levels, instead of handy and brainless electronic algorithms!:thinking:


----------



## Treeguy (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

Good review.

Having just got my first light with a moon mode, I don't think I can live without it. Gimme moon and max and an easy way to make sure the light comes on the way I want it to, and drop all the beacons and strobes. 

K.I.S.S.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



Treeguy said:


> Good review.
> 
> Having just got my first light with a moon mode, I don't think I can live without it. Gimme moon and max and an easy way to make sure the light comes on the way I want it to, and drop all the beacons and strobes.
> 
> K.I.S.S.




It is a shame the light makers do not read these pages as your posting is spot on.I need moon for nipping to the loo at silly o clock and reading a menu without looking like the local clown,decent low for little easy finding jobs,nice medium for most tasks and a turbo mode to anoy the neighbour lol,you can keep your strobes and flashing beacons as they are just toys for the anorak wearers.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



Treeguy said:


> Good review.
> 
> Having just got my first light with a moon mode, I don't think I can live without it. Gimme moon and max and an easy way to make sure the light comes on the way I want it to, and drop all the beacons and strobes.
> 
> K.I.S.S.





mcnair55 said:


> It is a shame the light makers do not read these pages as your posting is spot on.I need moon for nipping to the loo at silly o clock and reading a menu without looking like the local clown,decent low for little easy finding jobs,nice medium for most tasks and a turbo mode to anoy the neighbour lol,you can keep your strobes and flashing beacons as they are just toys for the anorak wearers.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

The problem is that most consumers don't know the usefulness of moonlight mode. Before I got my first light that had moonlight mode, I thought, "Yeah, interesting, but I'll probably never use it. Too dim for anything useful."

After I started using it, I was hooked and now won't buy a light without it. But I'm in a very very small minority.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Before I got my first light that had moonlight mode, I thought, "Yeah, interesting, but I'll probably never use it. Too dim for anything useful."


Had the same. Now I've multiple lights with moonlight, and I really like it. Use my Olight S15 every night. I don't want it on every light, but on small AAA or small EDC-lights, it's a big bonus


----------



## gunga (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

I pretty much want moonlight on everything if I can get it... At least 1-3 lumen low if not moonlight.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

I've got a few lights with moonlight mode. Never used it.


----------



## powernoodle (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



WalkIntoTheLight said:


> The problem is that most consumers don't know the usefulness of moonlight mode.



This. Fenix lights are not marketed to CPF members. They are marketed to the masses, whom Fenix apparently believe prefer an 8 lumen low setting rather than a 0.3 lumen.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

I'm sure they've done their research. Nobody buys a flashlight for a 0.3 lumen setting. Think about it. It's a handy feature to have but it's an indulgence aimed at a minority.


----------



## gunga (Jul 23, 2014)

If I was a non CPF person, I think the 8 lumen low would be good. The medium could be a touch higher to space it out better though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Swede74 (Jul 23, 2014)

powernoodle said:


> This. Fenix lights are not marketed to CPF members. They are marketed to the masses, whom Fenix apparently believe prefer an 8 lumen low setting rather than a 0.3 lumen.



Sheep can be taught to need...sorry, I mean the masses can be helped to discover the usefulness of a moonlight setting. It is our duty as enlightened flashaholics to tirelessly keep reminding the flashlight industry as well as the unenlightened masses what we we want to see in future models. Eventually a new standard will be set, and (almost) every EDC light produced will have moonlight setting.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 23, 2014)

gunga said:


> If I was a non CPF person, I think the 8 lumen low would be good. The medium could be a touch higher to space it out better though.



You're probably right. But these are the poor souls reduced to having to hold their thumb over the flashlight in order to create a moonlight mode  Been there, done that, not going back.


----------



## Treeguy (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



Lord Flashlight said:


> I'm sure they've done their research. Nobody buys a flashlight for a 0.3 lumen setting. Think about it. It's a handy feature to have but it's an indulgence aimed at a minority.



Perhaps, but we`re a very smart and good looking minority. 

I`ve got a 0.2 LM moon on my new Quark andI love it. Perfect for finding things on the nightstand and in the bedroom without bugging the wife. If the flashlight guys want to give me options, give me a moon option that runs from .01 to about 2lm that I can adjust real easy, and then give me the max setting that lasts "I don`t care how long" and will burn the retinas off a fire breathing dragon.

And then make it in AA. I`ll buy it!


----------



## Javora (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

The moonlight mode is the mode I use the most, followed by low and then high. The moonlight mode is the reason I bought the Archer 2A.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 24, 2014)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> The problem is that most consumers don't know the usefulness of moonlight mode.


Actually some of our own membership don't even know!



Lord Flashlight said:


> I'm sure they've done their research. Nobody buys a flashlight for a 0.3 lumen setting. Think about it.


Here's one.

You haven't read enough threads here apparently because many, many of us do. You sound like a lot of posters 5 or 6 years ago who thought that anything less than 1-2 lumens was absolutely useless, largely because, well, it looks worthless on paper anyway.

Welcome to the real world where .3 is actually too damn bright in many settings. It's probable, judging from your position, that you don't find yourself in those situations, but be careful about assigning applicability for scenarios you don't even understand.

If there's a view you can't wrap your mind around, there's a possibility that you could learn something just by emptying your cup a little bit.


markr6 said:


> ...these are the poor souls reduced to having to hold their thumb over the flashlight in order to create a moonlight mode  Been there, done that, not going back.


LOL. It's funny because it's true!


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



WalkIntoTheLight said:


> The problem is that most consumers don't know the usefulness of moonlight mode. Before I got my first light that had moonlight mode, I thought, "Yeah, interesting, but I'll probably never use it. Too dim for anything useful."
> 
> After I started using it, I was hooked and now won't buy a light without it. But I'm in a very very small minority.




Very well explained.Newbies please remember about how useful moon mode is when selecting a light.


----------



## Thrower (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

I've been waiting for the LD02, hoping they'd use the xp-e2 to increase runtimes (they did for the medium mode - nearly an hour more - neato)

But the high mode is still only ~30 minutes and even though lumens are up... candella is down ?!? It was right on the edge of useless as a mid-distance "looking around the car at night on the freeway if you're changing a tire & etc" type light at 600+ cd, but at 505 cd? Not sure why they went that way. I was hoping for 1,000 cd., not 500. It looks like the reflector is shorter to make up for the length required to make it a clicky. But clicky lights get triggered when you put them in a pocket full of keys and change and guitar picks and this is a keychain light. So the clicky is a deal killer regardless of the rest. If the clicky did cost them reflector length / throw... uggh. Too much "focus group feedback" and not enough "user feedback". Also, as others have mentioned, now instead of a low of 3 lumens, which is the traditional low for the Fenix aaa keychain lights, it's up to 8 lumens. That's too bright for reading and also too bright for use as a nightlight -- and this is essentially a keychain travel light. In an unfamiliar room, it's nice to have a little light to keep from stumbling around. That's the whole point of candle mode. But 8 lumens is too much, my Eagletac D25a has an 8 lumen low and it's too much. In a large hotel room maybe, but in a small room, it's almost like someone left the TV on.

So... after waiting for more than a year for the LD02 to replace my LOP-SE, it looks like I'll go find an LD01 before they're all gone.

Actually.... strike that...

I just looked at the L3 Illumination L08 AAA.

- Nichia 219a B10 which is a beautiful 4500k with 92 CRI
- 1.0 and 3.0 lumen low modes and a 30 lumen medium
- twisty
- tailstand

Granted, the high is only 16 minutes, but it's 1100 cd which is twice the Fenix' 505 cd, so in the unlikely event that you have to use such a small light to generate some moderate throw in an emergency, the L3/L08 should spank the LD02 for both throw and color rendering.

The only advantage the Fenix seems to have over the L3 given my usage model, is that the run time on medium (~30 lumens) is longer on the Fenix.

The Fenix LD09 AA is a nice light too, but the L3/L10 with the Nichia 219... for my purposes... hits the mark better for a AA.

It looks like there's a new keychain king in town.


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

Great mini-review and it jogged my thoughts on the L08 so that I just ordered three of them, one in each color.

Wish, and have wished for years, that Fenix would come back into some sort of importance like they once had, but they refuse to budge from the UI problem (or at least that's how some of us view it) of starting off in the medium mode, before allowing you to go to the lower medium mode (since they've never seen fit to re-think their output selection and give an actual low).

Still watching, still hoping, but not holding my breath.


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

Actually 'On at Medium' for their keychain twisty light LD01 is the only UI they have that makes sense to me... their other other lights are the ones that need better UIs. Med is what I need 90% of the time in my EDC, I would hate to have to double twist all the time to get it. I think some people use other modes more, which is why some start on low, some start on high. The low on my LD01-SS XP-G (or is it G2 can't remember) is perfect, but the LD02 does need a lower low. I looked at SB's Review of L08 and nothing about it, size, shape, runtime, or UI looked interesting to me for a keychain light.


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

And that's the thing right there really, is that another reason Fenix has kept the 'medium first' UI is that there are a lot of people who prefer it.

I loved my original L0D, and had no problem getting around it, but now that I've had so many other lights, I would just love to have low first in rotation, with memory so that whatever level was most often used, it would be the one that would keep coming up on activation.


----------



## myst999 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

Just as an FYI, I have AW and Efest 10440's and none of them worked in the LD02. I also tried an Ultrafire 10440 which didn't work either. I thought I had read that 10440's worked in the LD02 but apparently they don't. Very disappointed as I use 10440's in my LD01 with no problems.


----------



## mactavish (Oct 19, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

Looked at this as I like tiny AAA lights, but can't see any advantages over my AA Eagtac D25A (measured mine at 88.5mm). That light has a solid pocket clip, tail stands, and supports lithiums. The Fenix may be 12mm or so shorter, but I'll take tail stand ability, over the slightly shorter Fenix, where the button sticks out too far. Since its AAA, I'm sure it's a bit thinner as well, but I just ordered the latest DQG AAA clicky, for small size.


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 19, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

You are right the LD02 does not tail stand but works fine with AAA lithiums.


----------



## FerFAL (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



markr6 said:


> It seems like every single thread has mention of a low not being "low enough". And I agree. I swear, manufacturers either
> 
> 1. never visit CPF for feedback
> 2. don't care
> ...



Thrunite is making nice "moonlight/firefly" modes at 0.5 lumens. Both the TN4A and T10T have a 0.5 lumen moonlight mode.
I'm currently EDCing the T10T.
FerFAL


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 29, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

I think moonlight modes are just difficult to implement well, which is why a lot of manufactures don't bother with them. IIRC, there was some discussion about the latest HDS lights (which are supposed to be great lights and certainly cost it!) having horrible efficiency on their moonlight modes. Basically, about 10x worse efficiency than what you get from other manufacturers like 4sevens and Zebralight.

So clearly, even those manufactures that include moonlight modes, don't necessarily do it well.

But, IMO, I'd rather have an inefficient moonlight mode than none at all.


----------



## andrew2 (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



WalkIntoTheLight said:


> I think moonlight modes are just difficult to implement well, which is why a lot of manufactures don't bother with them. IIRC, there was some discussion about the latest HDS lights (which are supposed to be great lights and certainly cost it!) having horrible efficiency on their moonlight modes. Basically, about 10x worse efficiency than what you get from other manufacturers like 4sevens and Zebralight.
> 
> So clearly, even those manufactures that include moonlight modes, don't necessarily do it well.
> 
> But, IMO, I'd rather have an inefficient moonlight mode than none at all.



I agree with you,but another reason I think is that,how many people really need or care the so-called moonlight mode,and people in law enforcement and hunting area may not need this mode.If this is really very important,most company may release lights with moonlight mode.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 6, 2015)

Have and still use this light as EDC often. Still don't use the clip but drops easily in a pocket. Coating holds-up nicely. No dings or scratches yet. Output is enough for my daily tasks.


----------



## magicstone12 (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



WalkIntoTheLight said:


> The problem is that most consumers don't know the usefulness of moonlight mode. Before I got my first light that had moonlight mode, I thought, "Yeah, interesting, but I'll probably never use it. Too dim for anything useful."
> 
> After I started using it, I was hooked and now won't buy a light without it. But I'm in a very very small minority.



Yes,agree with you.Most people want the moonlight mode,they say they won't wake up others when they use the moonlight mode at night,but as for me,I seldomly use in the evening.I was wondering how many people need this mode and how often they use it.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

Does this light have a retaining ring in the tailcap that could potentially loosen like other models? 

I really like this little thing, anyone had any issues?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



ForrestChump said:


> Does this light have a retaining ring in the tailcap that could potentially loosen like other models?
> 
> I really like this little thing, anyone had any issues?



No issues for me, and you twist the body loose at the head. So with changing batteries, the force is on the other side of the body.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

I purchased this light at REI but noticed it now available at fenix-store at a more reasonable price. Good to see this light is becoming more widely available.


----------



## T-Freak (Jan 8, 2015)

Very nice review! Thanks for that! 

Cheers
T-Freak


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



light_emitting_dude said:


> I purchased this light at REI but noticed it now available at fenix-store at a more reasonable price. Good to see this light is becoming more widely available.



I would suggest *Fenix Lighting* if you are only going to purchase the light. They offer a lifetime warranty on all lights and there is a sweet offer if you join their mailing list. In addition, their launch date ETA is the 15th. I figure this is the best route to go 1) For the cost. 2) By that time all the first run lights have been sold through the REI presale. Should there be a problem, I would assume they would catch and correct with the later batch lights.

Note: This is pure speculation. I do not know and have not heard of any issues or changes. light seems solid.

EDIT: I did not take note of shipping costs so do your own math .


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



kj2 said:


> No issues for me, and you twist the body loose at the head. So with changing batteries, the force is on the other side of the body.



NICE.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

double post


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

EDIT: Fenix Lighting say's used whats listed. Most specs just state the big 2..

Fenix Manufacturer reports Lithium Primary OK.


----------



## chadvone (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

No moonlight. No strobe. No strike bezel. What they thinking ?


----------



## L84CABO (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

The big plus of moon mode...to me anyway...is in a SHTF situation where you really need to conserve battery power. Those situations, however, are obviously few and far between. But it's also good when you a) don't want to disrupt your night vision and b) don't want to disrupt your sleeping partner with 1000 lumens to find something on the nightstand or similar.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



WalkIntoTheLight said:


> ...I'd rather have an inefficient moonlight mode than none at all.


+1

When people talk about giving up efficiency at the bottom in exchange for it at the top, the argument only makes sense on paper.

Less efficient moonlight modes will still run a long time, whereas the higher modes, even with the focus on efficiency, will still run out long before the moonlight mode will.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

Kj2 can you please confirm if it says Lithium Primary in the manuel. I know that they work fine but it just rubs me if lithium primary isn't in the manuel.

My OCD Thanks you!


----------



## kj2 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



ForrestChump said:


> Kj2 can you please confirm if it says Lithium Primary in the manuel. I know that they work fine but it just rubs me if lithium primary isn't in the manuel.
> 
> My OCD Thanks you!


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



kj2 said:


>



It appears the usability of a lithium 10440 3.7 v is marked as banned. I have been using aaa lithium energizers in mine with no problems.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



light_emitting_dude said:


> It appears the usability of a lithium 10440 3.7 v is marked as banned. *I have been using aaa lithium energizers in mine with no problems.*



Thats the catch and sometimes I find it frustrating. Fenix seems to skip some lights that run fine on lithiums. I believe they do this as some may still loose high modes on Lithium primaries that peak @ 1.7 when new. I haven't heard recently of any Fenix frying up on a Primary. I'd also imagine their customer base rarely is looking to use Primaries due to price. Thanks L_E_D and again, Kj2 for the feedback.


----------



## chillinn (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

I don't see it mentioned, but I'll assume the LD02 is current controlled and regulated, like the only other Fenix I've used (E05ss).

But the reason for this post is to complain about nomenclature that seems to be adopted, and is causing me some confusion. 

Only a few manufacturers refer to a moonlight mode. What seems to be adopted here as that mode is used by manufactuers' marketing more often as *firefly mode*. Moonlight mode, by my experience, is used by manufacturers of unregulated lights, that dim as the voltage drops, meaning it is dependent on the voltage of the cell. They'll give expected runtimes in "sunlight" mode, when the cell is fresh, and then less often, how long it will then run in "moonlight" mode. Meaning, if your unregulated light has 3 modes, then it really has 6 modes. 

In contrast, "firefly mode" never refers to the voltage of the cell, and is defined as .25-2 lumens. The Moon itself, if you can see it, is brighter than 2 lumens, but I don't think using lumens to measure the Moon's brightness is very useful, as opposed to apparent magnetude. 

How bright is the Moon? Its much brighter than most realize.

In practice, regulated lights won't have a moonlight mode, even if there is a low lumen mode, because the cell voltage doesn't effect the light output (except on high towards the end of the available capacity in the cell).

I've never seen it used, but what most here have been referring to, loosely, as moonlight mode would be more accurately described as starlight mode (if you don't like glowing bugs).

I think the recent switch from popularly describing light output in lux to describing it in lumens adds to the confusion. The full Moon may be .25-2 lux, but that's over nearly half the planet, with which most flashlights can't compete.


----------



## chillinn (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



ForrestChump said:


> Thats the catch and sometimes I find it frustrating. Fenix seems to skip some lights that run fine on lithiums. I believe they do this as some may still loose high modes on Lithium primaries that peak @ 1.7 when new. I haven't heard recently of any Fenix frying up on a Primary.



Consider that a regulated light will be no brighter on higher voltage. The output is regulated, though with L92 primaries, it will probably last twice as long or better than on alkaline primary.


----------



## Lite_me (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

I just picked up one of these. I like it! 

It's smaller than I expected, and feels very light in the hand and pocket.

I like the mode order and output. I don't need or use a firefly mode. Turn-on to Med is fine with me. It serves the purposes for what I usually use the light for.

The tint on mine is pretty nice. I would call it on the warm side of cool. If that makes any sense. And I prefer warm tints. Most of the last dozen or so lights I've purchased have been warm. This one is ok, but still on the cool side, mostly. 

It will replace a Fenix-stream that I have been using for years. I welcome the additional output. Not only is it brighter, but the beam is nicer too. It's a bit floodier. Nicer for close-up stuff. 

... I also like the knurling. 

Nice little light.


----------



## Grijon (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you, kj2, for the review!


----------



## peabody (Feb 6, 2015)

I tried to do a search for ITP A3EOS but it comes up empty. I was wondering since these ITP's have lasted so long(3 years)plus and have really been used in tough conditions and are still going strong, how does the LD02 compare? Just wondering since the output is about the same and runtimes seem similar what would be the advantage to purchasing this one instead of the ITP? It is 10 bucks more.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Feb 9, 2015)

Deleted.


----------



## more_vampires (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



markr6 said:


> It seems like every single thread has mention of a low not being "low enough". And I agree. I swear, manufacturers either
> 
> 1. never visit CPF for feedback
> 2. don't care
> ...



You are wise in the ways of the force, brother. Also, huge parasitic drain and bad strobe-light PWM. It drives me insane when the light is otherwise just right.


----------



## csr.sao (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

Anyone know the runtimes for the LD02 being run on Energizer lithium (L92 non-rechargeable) batteries?


----------



## Lynxx (May 23, 2015)

Great review. Once clicked on, the LD02 can change modes like a twisty, too.


----------



## Phlogiston (May 24, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



csr.sao said:


> Anyone know the runtimes for the LD02 being run on Energizer lithium (L92 non-rechargeable) batteries?



Selfbuilt posted a review with lots of runtime graphs here. 

Using his data, I read the runtimes for high mode - that's 3 minutes in high, then stepping down to spend the rest of the time in medium - roughly as follows: 

*Alkaline:* 1h 55m 
*Eneloop:* 3h 15m
*Eneloop Pro:* 3h 30m
*Energizer Lithium:* 6h 15m 

Using medium mode from the start will buy you some extra time on top.


----------



## N_N_R (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

I'm rather late, but the LD02 is finally available in my country at a more reasonable price, so I've just ordered one finally *happy*

It'll probably replace my so far favourite Lumintop Tool.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



N_N_R said:


> I'm rather late, but the LD02 is finally available in my country at a more reasonable price, so I've just ordered one finally *happy*
> 
> It'll probably replace my so far favourite Lumintop Tool.


It's a nice light IMO, you ought to like it a lot. 

It disappears on yourself.

I may go get a second one as a back up in case of loss etc.
Have a great day.


----------



## N_N_R (Jun 21, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*

Thanks 

I hope to like it, indeed. I've always been a Fenix fan. And then, as I mentioned the Lumintop's been my eternal favourite. So I realized that what I look for in a light is:

- 1xAAA (I find it more difficult to carry larger lights on me)
- Clicky
- Has a clip
- Is easy to hold in your mouth (the Lumintop required some getting used to, lol)


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 21, 2015)

The clip is not the greatest., but it does the job well enough. 

Let us know what you think when you scoop it.

Have a great day.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jun 21, 2015)

*Re: Fenix LD02 vs Fenix E12 - measured and commented*



N_N_R said:


> Thanks
> 
> I hope to like it, indeed. I've always been a Fenix fan. And then, as I mentioned the Lumintop's been my eternal favourite. So I realized that what I look for in a light is:
> 
> ...




If you do not mind the step down from High, it's a nice little light. If your a Fenix fan, you shouldn't have any issues with it.

Also, your Avatar creeps me out.:tinfoil:


----------



## N_N_R (Jun 22, 2015)

@WarRaven, 

I guess I'll like it, because some people didn't like the LD01's clip, while, although I do use/need a clip, I didn't really find it that horrible 


@Forrest, 

Hm... I didn't read much before buying it, actually, so I had forgotten about the step down. We'll see, lol. I don't use the light for a long periods of time, so probably it'll be okay.


----------



## interruptedz (Jun 22, 2015)

interesting specs. i might add this to my edc.depending on the local price


----------



## N_N_R (Jun 22, 2015)

Ok, it's just arrived and out of the box I love it!!
Compared to the Lumintop, it has a niiice, geeentle soooft cliiick that's mouth-watering




lol

And it's smaller and and and


----------



## chuckhov (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes - Yes... Go on

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 22, 2015)

N_N_R said:


> Ok, it's just arrived and out of the box I love it!!
> Compared to the Lumintop, it has a niiice, geeentle soooft cliiick that's mouth-watering
> 
> 
> ...


+1
We want the details!!!

Right on NNR, have a great day and night ☺


----------



## thomas_sti_red (Jun 22, 2015)

Love this light. I'm on my 3rd now (1st replaced, 2nd lost because of the clip). 
Threw the clip back in the box. Better this way. 
Often use the taste-dirty-both-hands-free method. 
Would prefer L-M-H. 
Lots of light coming from this small baby.


----------



## N_N_R (Jun 23, 2015)

Well, I'm charmed  Hopefully not only because I'm a Fenix fan, lol. 

It turned out to be smaller than it looked in the pictures, nearly the size of the E01. 

I give it 9/10 only because the low mode isn't that low. However, I knew it, I wasn't surprised and bought it knowing it won't be low low. It's really nooooot that big of a deal for me as I use my lights a lot during the day, too - to look in dark cabinets or some nooks .... and a bright light is very helpful when it's sunny outside. 

I mostly knew what to expect, having had and used daily the Lumintop Tool for the past 9 months. But the LD02 is shorter, the clip is closer to the top of the light (unlike the Lumintop where the top "sticks out" a lot above the clip), which is something I like. As I said, the very clicks are very ... soft, which doesn't mean it'll turn on/off easily. They just aren't as loud as the Lumintop's. I usually clip such small lights to my neckline at night so that I have an easily accessible light all the time and the clip did just perfectly last night. I think it does what it's supposed to do.

I don't mind the step down. It really does go to a lower mode on the exactly third minute. Rarely do I need to use such a small light for longer than that, anyway. If you do need to use an AAA on 100 lumens for more than 3 minutes, you just go through the modes again and "cheat" the light. 

It's without a doubt becoming my new favorite EDC light. The problem is, I can't put away in the box my Lumintop now, lol. I'll be carrying both for some time I guess.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jun 23, 2015)

N_N_R said:


> Well, I'm charmed  Hopefully not only because I'm a Fenix fan, lol.
> 
> It turned out to be smaller than it looked in the pictures, nearly the size of the E01.
> 
> ...



Cool deal. Glad your happy with it.


----------



## lbc17228 (Dec 4, 2015)

This is an old thread, but my question goes out to those members that have owned this unit for more than 1 year.

how is the unit's durability? Are there any issues with the rear click button? Will the unit turn on by itself while in the pocket? Not sure how sensitive that rear button is.

Want to get real life reviews before I decide if this is something I should buy.

thanks in advance for your answers


----------



## kj2 (Dec 4, 2015)

Haven't used this light for awhile. My brother had it on his keychain, and did have a few times it turned On in his jacket. Reason I don't carry it, is because of the soft/weak pocket clip.


----------



## rc51mike (Dec 5, 2015)

I've been using mine daily for most of a year with no issues. I live on a boat and use it for walking the dog, on the docks, engine room, bilge chores. I have several other lights but this one is easiest to grab, drop in my pocket, hold with my teeth if I need. Switch is fine, a few knicks in the anodizing but that's it.


----------

